

Optimize the gun purchase process - joshweissburg
http://highgroundhackers.eventbrite.com/

======
bifrost
I'll reiterate my earlier comments about this - many of the ideas behind this
"hackathon" are flawed/incorrect, and some of the points are at odds with
eachother.

This is not about optimizing the gun purchase process, its about violating the
civil rights of americans and not actually stopping crime.

